

Employers Often More Interested in Hiring Playmates Than Best Candidates (2012) - jboynyc
http://www.asanet.org/press/employers_hire_potential_playmates_instead_of_best_qualified.cfm

======
DanInTokyo
The term is "cultural fit"

